# Black Orchid HMPK x Black Orchid HMPK



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

form wise, Im really happy with this dude, aside from a skew caudal pendacle and red wash, the goal here is to breed the red wash out completely. i THINK they might both be traditional halfmoon plakats, but im not sure. i think this is a fairly large spawn considering she dropped over 100 eggs in 10 minutes worth of wraps. the female i like her form too but the best thing about her is no red wash. so hopefully that will be a big step to breeding it out,


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Male has hidden the nest from my sight. I can see a couple of tails, but nowhere near the amount that is hidden away. I would like to breed him again in a week or so. My koi too for that matter.


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

There's been some major pitfalls for both spawns. Electricity was out for 24 hours which effectively killed my brine shrimp culture and half my spawn. Spawned them again, and again it's not a HUGE spawn but there's enough worth looking after.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh no, sorry to hear that, I also have moderate nightmares with electricity going down on me, but till now never happened.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Any updates on the new fry?


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

After the massive power outage, the fry refused to eat and died. So I spawned the pair again and this time there's a much better turn around. More fry and they're growing nicely. Giving them massive amounts of brine shrimp and ill be cleaning the tank twice a week. I also found a super black female to breed to this male so that can wait until this lot are old enough to be moved.


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

UPDATE: water change day and the fry are growing well. some fry are at the size they're supposed to be, while others look like they just left the nest. those runts are dying off, which in itself is a good thing so I don't have to cull them. they just wouldn't eat, and if they did, it wasn't enough to do much for them. but the majority are healthy and growing. pics coming in about a week's time.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Yay glad to here!


----------



## Shidohari (Sep 21, 2008)

great to hear and lovely bettas keep us posted.


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

So here's a couple of pics, some fry MUCH bigger than others, some darker as well. hopefully those will be black, but we shall see:-D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Oh nice pair!! cant wait to see how these guys turn out. Their parents are to die for!


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Once again, major power outage. resulted in the deaths of four little ones that I could see. Father of the spawn somehow developed velvet, so ive put him in a dark tank to get rid of it ASAP. There are about 20 fry maybe a bit more, not quite sure. the biggest ones are developing their dorsal and anal fins woohoo!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw sorry to hear about that :-( Glad the others are doing well though!!


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks trilobite:-D Ive seen a couple of really dark bodied fry, light bodied and just plain white so im very curious to see how it goes. I believe the amount of salt in the tank has kept the velvet away so theres a good thing I think. most of the little ones having got their tiny fins coming through, some still have a lot of catching up to do


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Time for an update:-D babies are growing their adorable little fins. lots of dark bodied. theres two that im almost certain are male and female. got a hunch!


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Someone don't want these younglings to survive. if its not three major power failures in a row, its brine shrimp eggs that don't hatch. The real slap in the face though is that these eggs were bought from a chain store that are supposed to be "professional". They're actually just overpriced for inferior quality rubbish. Even the livestock are inferior to every other petstore.


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Super frustrated. Mother of this spawn suddenly developed dropsy and died. I don't even know how. Then the spawn went from 30 babies to less than 10, two of which are dark bodied. I've spawned the father to another Black Orchid female and hopefully I'll have better luck there.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

sorry about the mother, and hope the remaining fry will grow up good


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

TigressBetta said:


> Super frustrated. Mother of this spawn suddenly developed dropsy and died. I don't even know how. Then the spawn went from 30 babies to less than 10, two of which are dark bodied. I've spawned the father to another Black Orchid female and hopefully I'll have better luck there.




Goodluck with the remainimg fry. If the fathet had velvet, be careful because the fry may have ben contaminated with it. I lost a few hundrid fry in just a few days to velvet before i was able to properly treat them. And if u have brime shrimo eggs that dont hatch, try decapsulating them, they might hatch then and if they dont, fry can still eat them once they are decapsulayed. I decap mine.

Missina


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Unfortunately, I lost the entire spawn of the second attempt. So im left with just one little guy that's dark bodied, developed its vents but has red wash. Breeding the pair just isn't an option because the father had velvet, then he developed some bacteria that ate away half his mouth, and I got rid of it just in time for him to develop dropsy. So Im going to leave him to die in peace in his tank because there's just nothing else I can do. It seems to me, that no matter how good quality a pair of blacks are, they're are just genetically unhealthy. I've now lost both parents but still have one fry left, which I hope turns out to be a male, and two black orchard females. Unless the dragon marble miraculously has black in his genes, its unlikely i'll get any black from there, even with breeding him to a black female. Same with the Koi unless I breed for F2. That's my only option now. None of the other black orchard males I saw yesterday were as good quality as this boy. ugh.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Damn! I was really looking forward to seeing how this one turned out.
So sorry for your losses!


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you  I've still one little one left. Just hope it will turn out to be a boy


----------

